

Security flaw in MySQL... - kator
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/security-flaw-in-mysql-mariadb-allows-access-with-any-password-just-keep-submitting-it/

======
paulmcpazzi
Here's the original report: <http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2012/q2/493>

